# "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)



## Karpfenkiller (24. April 2006)

Hallo!!

Ich habe eventuell vor mit meinem Kumpel und seiner Familie im Sommer in die Niederlande nach "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs) zu fahren.
Hier findet man den Park: http://www.centerparcs.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=CPE/Dispatchers/VillagePage&c=CP_Village&cid=100000000058&Regionid=1000304763685&Countryid=1000304763410&lang=DE&origCountry=1000304763425&showcat=true

Mich würde interessieren, ob vielleicht einer von euch schon anglerische Erfahrungen in diesem Park gesammelt hat, welche Fischarten vorhanden sind (Hauptfischart), in welchen Mengen, welche Köder erfolgreich sind, ob man Boote mieten kann usw. 

Vielen Dank schon mal!!

Bis dann!!

Nick


----------



## gimli (26. April 2006)

*AW: "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)*

Wo ist das denn? Der Link klappt nämlich nicht.


----------



## Esoxalpha (26. April 2006)

*AW: "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)*

Hallo,
der Ferienpark liegt in Holland!
Komme gerade vom Het Heijderboos Park in holland zurück. Bootsverleih gibt es in allen Parks - ich denke auch im De Eemhof. Es herrschen allerdings *saftigste Preise*. Wer denkt, dass er diese schon mit der horrenten Bezahlung seines mittelmäßigen Ferienhaus automatisch nutzen kann, der irrt gewaltig. Boote (Muskelkraft) sind so für 14€/h! im Heiderboos zu mieten gewesen. Die E-Motorenboote natürlich mehr. Generell muß man(n) im Centerpark abblättern, dass einem schon schumrig wird - allerdings ist alles auf Kinder und Familienfreundlichkeit ausgelegt. Woher eigentlich die Bezeichnung "Park" stammt weiß ich nicht. Denn eine echte Plege der riesigen Naturgesamtanlage konnten wir in Het Heidjerboos nicht feststellen. Die Häuser stehen oftmals dunkel im Wald  unter 60 cm Blätterschichten. Eben naturbelassen - Centerwald wäre da angebrachter. Geangelt habe ich im Heiderboos nicht - nur zugeguckt, wie täglich die Angelschneider abzogen. Drinn sein soll bis auf Forelle/Lachs eine ziemliche Bandbreite an Fisch.
Es tut mir leid, dass ich kein positiveres Bild vom holl. Centerpark abgeben konnte.


----------



## gimli (26. April 2006)

*AW: "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)*



			
				Esoxalpha schrieb:
			
		

> der Ferienpark liegt in Holland!


Ohh, da wäre ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen. Eine genauere Ortsangabe wäre hilfreicher gewesen. :k 

Recht hast du sicherlich mit deiner Einschätzung über Centerparcs. Die nehmen es wirklich von den Lebendigen. Das wird für eine Familie mit Kindern richtig teuer. Gerade dann, wenn man wie Karpfenkiller es vor hat, auch noch im Sommer, während der Hauptsaison, dort verweilen und seinen Urlaub dort verbringen will.

@Karpfenkiller
Ich für meinen Teil würde eine ca. 40 minütige Weiterfahrt  zum Kop van Holland vorziehen. Dort gibt es genügend gute Ferienparks, wo der Aufenthalt wesentlich komfortabler und preiswerter ist. Info-->PN
Nun zu deiner eigentlichen Frage. Das Eemmeer ist eine Fortsetzung des Gooimeers, dessen Hauptfische Brasem/Brassen, Blankvoorn/Rotauge und Snoekbaars/Zander sind. Also würde ich auch im Eemmeer davon ausgehen (Quelle Sportviskaart Noord-Holland). 
Selbst habe ich dort (Gooimeer) noch nie gefischt, da ich kein seetüchtiges Boot besitze und es bei Wind sehr ungemütlich werden kann. 
Kleiner Tipp: Wenn du Zeit hast, besuche die Loosdrechtse Plassen. Die liegen südwestlich von Hilversum nahe dem Ort , man glaubt es kaum, Nieuw Loosdrecht. :m


----------



## Karpfenkiller (26. April 2006)

*AW: "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)*

@ gimli und esoxalpha:Schon mal Vielen Dank für die Infos. Naja so ganz gute Krirtik war das ja nich...:q   Bin mir voll unschlüssig, was ich machen soll. Wenn ich das hin fahre und alles voll teuer ist und man kein Fisch fängt, wäre die ganze Angelegenheit ja auch ziemlich deprimierend.

@Esoxalpha: und weißt du woran es lag, dass die immer als Schneider nach Hause gekommen sind, wenn Fische da waren?!? 

Hier noch mal der Link (weiß nicht, ob er jetzt funzt):
http://www.centerparcs.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=CPE/Dispatchers/VillagePage&c=CP_Village&cid=100000000058&Regionid=1000304763685&Countryid=1000304763410&lang=DE&origCountry=1000304763425&showcat=true

Gruß Nick!!


----------



## gimli (26. April 2006)

*AW: "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)*

Der Link funzt jetzt. Allerdings läuft da wohl ein sehr langsamer Script.


----------



## Karpfenkiller (26. April 2006)

*AW: "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)*

Jab, ist mir auch aufgefallen! Kennst du gute Karpfengewässer, die eventuell in so einem Ferienpark liegen in den Niederlanden?!


----------



## gimli (27. April 2006)

*AW: "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)*

In Nordholland gibt es eine ganze Menge von Binnenseen, die die Holländer 'Meere' nennen, die neben einem guten Raubfischbestand auch sehr gute Karpfengewässer sind. Namentlich sind das z.B. das Almaarder Meer, Geestmerambacht, oder kleiner das Dirkshorner Meer, das Heemtmeer oder auch der Schager Wiel zu nennen.

Allerdings verstehe ich dich nicht, warum die Gewässer unbedingt *in* einem Park liegen müssen.|kopfkrat 

Die meisten Parks liegen in unmittelbarer Nähe an schönen Gewässern, oder die Gewässer in in wenigen Minuten mit dem PKW zu erreichen. Ob im Park, oder außerhalb was macht da den Unterschied?

Wäre schön, wenn du sagen würdest, warum du so auf Gewässer *in* einem Park fixiert bist.


----------



## Karpfenkiller (27. April 2006)

*AW: "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)*

Hallo!!

Danke für die Infos!!

Also ich glaube, dass die kleine Schwester von meinem Kumpel ebenfalls in den Urlaub mitkommen würde. Und wenn man dann nicht in so einem Park ist, denke ich mal, weiß sie und die Eltern von meinem Kumpel nicht so recht, was sie dort machen sollen. Außerdem habe ich mir gedacht, dass das Gewässer in so einem Park übersichtlicher ist, als zum Beispiel solche ein "Meer", wo man vielleicht gar nicht weiß, wo man anfangen soll zu angeln. 

Sind denn an deinen besagten Seen im Norden von Holland auch Häuser/ Bungalows/ Ferienwohungen zu mieten?! Wie groß sind diese "Meere"!? Und weißt du eventuell auch, wie der Karpfenbestand ist?!

Mfg Nick


----------



## gimli (27. April 2006)

*AW: "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)*



> als zum Beispiel solche ein "Meer", wo man vielleicht gar nicht weiß, wo man anfangen soll zu angeln.


 Hallo Nick,

ich vermute du hast etwas durcheinander gebracht.

deutsch=See/Teich -->holländisch= meer oder plassen
deutsch=Meer z.B. Nordsee --> holländisch= zee / Noord Zee

z.B. Ijsselmeer, Gooimeer oder Eemmeer=Binnensee, auch wenn die, wie gerade das IJsselmeer, verdammt groß sind.

Die kleineren Versionen habe ich dir schon genannt. Wobei das Alkmaarder Meer auch eher ein Vertreter der großen Sorte Binnenseen ist. Nordholland 'Kop van Holland' ist überzogen von kleineren und größeren 'Meeren', westlich und nördlich davon liegt die Nordsee östlich das Ijsselmeer.

Da sollte keine Langeweile aufkommen, es ist für jeden etwas dabei. :m

Du kannst auch hier nachschauen, oder auch hier. Da findest du eine ganze Menge an Informationen der näheren Umgebung bis Den Helder. Wobei es in Den Helder das Fort Kijkduin gibt. Es wurde gründlich restauriert und dient heute als Museum und beinhaltet ein sehenswertes (unter Wasser begehbares) Meeresaquarium. Das ist der Bringer für Kinder und auch für Erwachsene sehr interessant. :m


----------



## Hanselle 007 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)*

Schau mal hier www.Centerparks.nl hier steht alles drin wieviel man bezahlen muss.vieleicht hiltf es dir weiter........


Gruss @Hanselle


----------



## Karpfenkiller (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)*

Danke, Hanselle, kannte ich aber schon?!? Wo kann man dort die Preise für beispielsweise die angelkarte finden?!? Darauf bin ich nämlich noch nicht gestoßen.

Gruß Nick!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)*

Hallo 

ruf doch einfach mal bei de Emhof an und frag nach
meines Wissens brauchst du zum Angeln dort keinen Extra Tagesschein oder ähnliches , nur die allgemeinen Papiere wie Sportvisakte und groote vergunning wirste wohl brauchen.

Also mit Karpfen und der Weißfischfraktion kannste da ganz bestimmt rechnen und Hechte werden wohl auch drin sein.


----------



## FISH-DUDE (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)*

direkt neben dem park ist nen ganz netter forellenpuuf:

http://www.eemhofforelvissen.nl


----------



## gimli (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: "De Eemhof" (Centerparcs)*

Wie 'Siff-Cop' schon sagte, sind nur die normalen Scheine, wie Sportvisakte und (Grote) Vergunning nötig.

Mehr braucht man dort nicht. Eemland gehört zur POS 'Federatie NoordWest Nederland ~ Federatie Gooi en Eemland e.o. ~ Federatie Randmeren'. Diese Vergunning reicht.

@FISH-DUDE
Wer will bei diesem Gewässerangebot, schon an einen Forellenpuff...|kopfkrat |uhoh:


----------

